# Dell v305w won't connect wirelessly



## sam-mee (Aug 17, 2011)

I installed my dell v305w on my new laptop successfully and was happily using it until recently. It was suddenly offline. I tried updating the drivers to no avail. So after several attempts, I removed the printer and drivers and downloaded and installed them again. I then went to start -> all programs -> dell printers -> v305 -> dell wireless setup utility and ran the utility. The wireless network was added successfully, and the wifi light on the printer was blue. Success... However, despite the signal strength on both laptop and printer being consistently good, when I attempt to print wirelessly, the laptop lists the printer as "offline". VERY FRUSTRATING! I have been trying to sort this out for 2 days! I have rebooted both printer and laptop, and that didn't work either... Please help! I can use the printer wired, but I bought it specifically because it was wireless.


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

Rt-click the printer in Devices and Printers and select "See what's printing."
Uncheck "Use offline" if it's checked.


----------



## sam-mee (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for that, the box was unchecked. 

One further question; which port should the printer be printing to if being used wirelessly? It was set to the usb port and I have tried every other port unsuccessfully!

Thanks again for the help, it is much appreciated 

x


----------



## Hughv (Jul 22, 2006)

It will be a TCP/IP port.


----------

